# Mi amplificador satura



## blasroldan (Abr 19, 2013)

Hola gente..... Les hago una consulta.... tengo una potencia SIN MARCA que nesecita un pre amp y le coloque un mini potencia a 12vol de 8 watts x estereo a esa pote estereo..... la cosa es esta... al minimo trabaje de 10 pero cuando la subis al maximo satura horrorosamente cosa q*ue* antes no hacia.. yo le conecto la tablet para pasar musica


----------



## el arcangel (Abr 20, 2013)

De la manera que lo has conectado supongo jodiste la entrada diferencial y recalentado los tr de salida .
conectar la salida de un amplificadorcito a la entrada de la etapa se puede hacer anda si, ......pero no es la manera correcta , creo que esto ya lo sabias.
Proba con un pre haber como se comporta si sigue saturando se te bronceo el ampli.
saca fotos de la plaqueta asi entre los foreros podemos darte una mano Saludos !!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 20, 2013)

Creo entender que estas empleando una etapa de potencia para "Preamplificar" hacia otra potencia, si eso es correcto está *MAL*.
Toda la distorsión y posible recorte de la primer etapa se re-amplifican en la segunda.

Retira la primer potencia y comprueba mandando señal "Solo" a la segunda no haber dañado algo.


----------



## sebastianelhech (Abr 21, 2013)

hola blasroldan lo que pasa es que necesitas un preamplificador para exitar la etapa no un amplificador previo


----------



## blasroldan (Abr 21, 2013)

pero no tengo y aca en mar del plata pregunte por un pre amp y salen rre carosy no se mucho de electronica como para construir 1.. puedo modificar el ampli de 8 watts para que trabaje como pre amp??? desde ya muchas gracias sebastianelhech


----------



## crimson (Abr 22, 2013)

Hola blasroldan ¿no te animás a hacer éste:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-muuuy-sencillo-96440/

antes de que estropees algo?
Saludos C


----------



## blasroldan (Abr 23, 2013)

me fijo y gracias


----------



## blasroldan (Abr 25, 2013)

Aca fui  una casa de electronica y gran parte de las cosas no las tienen y pregunte por el precio de un pre amp y me sale 200$ y como yono trabajo y estudio porque estoy en la secundaria se me complica para conseguir la plata che asiq noce que hacer.. capas quie lo tengo que usar despacio para que no sature


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 25, 2013)

blasroldan dijo:


> Aca_* fui  una casa de electronica y gran parte de las cosas no las tienen *_y pregunte por el precio de un pre amp y me sale 200$ y como yono trabajo y estudio porque estoy en la secundaria se me complica para conseguir la plata che asiq noce que hacer.. capas quie lo tengo que usar despacio para que no sature



     

Ver el archivo adjunto 90545​
El esquema que te sugiere Crimson es de lo mas sencillo y los componentes super conocidos. Si la casa de electrónica no los tiene, busca otro proveedor.

*Proveedores*


----------

